# I Needed This Like I Need Another Blown Artery !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep, bought my self a Crosman DPMS full auto BB gun to celebrate being alive ----- really don't need it as I own many very high quality and powerful air guns, but thought it would be COOL ... and it is very cool ;- ) It functions just like the real thing, disassembles like the real thing, and has some serious weight to it also. I have a cheap laser, riser for the red dot (so iron sights can witness), sling and case coming tomorrow, I think she will look very cool .... It will look very awesome next to my bed ;- )

May take it out this weekend to test her out !!










wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good for you. Enjoy life


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

thats cool mate your on the mend now does it shoot 6mm steel what speed unless wood it get unless its an airsoft we cant have anything like that in Australia


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like fun!

I wonder if I can buy stock in a manufacturer of those CO2 cartridges!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm surprised it's legal in California .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks a cool way to burn money! Question though, when your shooting and you pause to rehang target and take the mag out, Is it still charged with a round in the pipe? And will it fire with the mag out. I wouldn't think so, buuuuuut...


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks like fun, I have an airsoft and a 10-22 that look basically the same as that one


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Those are a blast to shoot! I'm a fan of CO2 guns, but not a fan of the Pellgun oil. Over time it will turn the seals to mush. I just rebuilt a Crosman 2240 that suffered that fate. I encourage you to do some research and decide for yourself, but FWIW all I use is SAE30 NON detergent oil (I use Valvoline). I put a drop on the tip of the CO2 every other shooting session if I'm shooting a lot. When I shoot less frequently I put a drop on each time.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

How many fps does it shoot I have a 2240 also keep thinking about getting a stock for it it would make a great little game getter


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> How many fps does it shoot I have a 2240 also keep thinking about getting a stock for it it would make a great little game getter


Here's the link to my post on my 2240s. They have a lot of modifications. One is shooting a 16 gr pellet at 515 fps (10 ft lbs). The other a little under 500 fps (7-8 ft lbs).

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/127024-new-additions/


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> Those are a blast to shoot! I'm a fan of CO2 guns, but not a fan of the Pellgun oil. Over time it will turn the seals to mush. I just rebuilt a Crosman 2240 that suffered that fate. I encourage you to do some research and decide for yourself, but FWIW all I use is SAE30 NON detergent oil (I use Valvoline). I put a drop on the tip of the CO2 every other shooting session if I'm shooting a lot. When I shoot less frequently I put a drop on each time.


Yes, very true, I have some SAE30 NON detergent oil at home.

This will be a fun gun, but YES-YES the CO2 cartridges are rather expensive, you must buy them not like I just did but in lots of 40ea or so at Walmart. I get a lot of extras today and I'll set this gun up and take another pic. You can also use just one CO2 if you only want to shoot about three mags full (75 rounds), which is probably what I will do.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> I'm surprised it's legal in California .


Yes, I'm very, very surprised also ... Kalifornia is one the worst states in the union ... I would move if I had the chance !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here she is all decked out, laser on the side, sling, red dot (with riser so it is co witnessed with the iron sights) ... This little thing is a MONSTER;- )










wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Fun, fun! Great reason to buy it by the way


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Took my Daisy 105 out and dusted the desert floor with BB's this, no CO2 BB guns, but did have my Luck Ring sling and 1/4" steel with me too ;- ) Was able to chrono this Gun and with Crosman BB's I was getting a solid 265 fps at a 47 deg temp on the desert floor at 7ish am today.

Shot cans, dirt clods, tree branches and on and on. .... Great fun. had to leave as my hands were so cold they were hurting !

I might add the fact that the stock has a 11" LOP and works great for putting the butt stock under your arm pit and the barrel against your leg so it is easy to walk around keeping the gun out of sight ;- )

Here is the 105 against the doorway ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again today and sprinkled the desert floor with BB's ;- ) managed to knock out a sparrow with a chest shot, would not ever shoot anything bigger than a English Sparrow with this BB gun.

Shot some 1/4" steel using single 1842's on my Luck Ring, and yes they flew fast even though it was in the low, low 50's.

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It will be perfect when the tiny zombies attack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

wll said:


> Took my Daisy 105 out and dusted the desert floor with BB's this, no CO2 BB guns, but did have my Luck Ring sling and 1/4" steel with me too ;- ) Was able to chrono this Gun and with Crosman BB's I was getting a solid 265 fps at a 47 deg temp on the desert floor at 7ish am today.
> 
> Shot cans, dirt clods, tree branches and on and on. .... Great fun. had to leave as my hands were so cold they were hurting !
> 
> ...


I have wished for years that someone would make one of these bigger, not just size but power and caliber.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

flipgun said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Took my Daisy 105 out and dusted the desert floor with BB's this, no CO2 BB guns, but did have my Luck Ring sling and 1/4" steel with me too ;- ) Was able to chrono this Gun and with Crosman BB's I was getting a solid 265 fps at a 47 deg temp on the desert floor at 7ish am today.
> ...


You'll have to make the jump to a pcp.

https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Seneca_Eagle_Claw_Carbine_Lever_Action_PCP/4953


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got this little refurbish cheap CO2 BB pistol in (Crosman C11), fits in my pocket when I'm out slingshot shooting if I so desire. This is a non blowback so all power goes into the BB for power. Holds 20 shots in the 400+ fps range and one CO2 is good for over 100 shots ... perfect for me ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


I have more very power full PCP guns then the man in the moon from Career707's, to Airforce to Hatsan to Benjamin, in calibers of 177, 22, 25, 257 and 357. I have 4ea 4500psi tanks and a compressor ... I'm loaded down with airguns.;- )

wll


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

wll said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


I'm very good friends with Davis from ARS. Known him over 30 years. I was one of the very first people in the US to have a Career707. I've owned more than 10 of them. Also the AR6 rifle and I was the only person at one time in the US to have an AR6 pistol. Been in the airgun game a long time.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > StringSlap said:
> ...


Very cool, I LOVE my Career 707's, real powerhouses ... have 3 carbines and two rifles to this day. Went through them and reconditioned them a few years ago. Boy or boy can they throw a heavy .22 pellet. Also have a beautiful Sumatra in 25 cal. ----- another very powerful gun ;- )

Very nice to chat with a fellow air gunner and Career 707 owner ;- )

wll


----------

